# Ocularis plugs on non-Ocularis slingshots



## BuDn3kkID (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi all, newb question regarding the use of Ocularis™ Plugs on non-Ocularis™ slingshots. Is it allowed/acceptable? (i.e. a handmade or existing slingshot/template is modified to accommodate the use of Ocularis™ plugs)

Thanks 

-BuDn3kkID


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Yes it is acceptable. Nathan offers them for sale for that purpose if you buy six pairs or more you can get a 20% discount http://simple-shot.com/accessories/ocularis-plugs/

It is not polite to claim you invented it. It is polite to give credit for the attachment method to the creator  Yes you can make a slingshot and sell it with the plugs again it is polite to give credit to the creator inventor


----------



## BuDn3kkID (Apr 10, 2016)

Dang&#8230; shoulda bought 4 more pairs to get the discount ????

Anyhoo&#8230; I'm just starting out, so I won't be making my own slings so soon&#8230; good to know though ???? Thanks Can- Opener!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

No need to always be politically correct. Learn to do what is in your best interests sometimes. Simple Shot

also offers the Flip Clip for use on non Scout slingshots. Bill Hayes offers his no tie band attachment clips on the

Pocket Predator web site. Stone Spear in the UK offers the best no tie adapter I've seen. There is also a post somewhere

on this forum of the parts you can buy at the local hardware store and put together for a make your own no tie attachment.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Whatever works


----------

